# camera question for photographers



## Shelbyrenee (Apr 13, 2009)

I really love taking pictures and I really need a better camera. I have a kodak easy share DX4330 which takes ok pictures but I want something with much better quality and that can zoom in(far). I take a lot of pictures of deer, horses, dogs, ect...so I need something that can take them fast..and digital of course..dont care if I can view on camera or not and can change lens.

if you want to see check out my myspace pics...to many to post. 

http://www.myspace.com/showjumper_1329girl

What do you all think??


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Nike D40 is what I would get, with the two lens kit, 18-55mm and 55-200mm. The latter will give you a lot of zoom and nice sharp photos even on the zoom end, if you get the VR lens.

Here for review.
http://www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/d40.htm


----------



## Shelbyrenee (Apr 13, 2009)

ok thanks.... anyone else...I wanna hear from a few people before I decided what I want.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

You can't go wrong with a Nikon SLR


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I'd get a D40x. Great price! Same as some of the point and shoots. I'd also recommend the 55-200VR lens. For the price, this is the best lens I've ever used.

I've been told several times that Kodak uses poor quality parts in their cameras. Generally when I look for stuff it's only Nikon or Canon.


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

I have a Nikon D40 with both lenses and I love the camera!!!
You cant go worng with buying one.


----------



## clfike (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm a Canon girl. I have an XTi, 40D, 5D and 1d Mark III. I love them all. The XTi or XSi are great starter cameras for what you're looking for.


----------



## Shelbyrenee (Apr 13, 2009)

ya I really dont like Kodak...its my moms camera and doest work at all for what I want it for


----------



## mhawker (May 21, 2005)

Most of the "beginner" DSLR's will work for you. Both Canon and Nikon have excellent choices.

Another option would be to visit a camera forum like Fred Miranda or DPReview and see if anyone is selling their older gear. You may be able to pick up a used higher end camera for the same price as the new entry level gear. 

FWIW- We have a Fuji S2, and an S5. I've shot with them and a Canon 10d (when I had Canon gear). Can't say I notice too much of a difference - picture quality wise- but the Fuji's photos are definitely more color saturated than the Canon's (not a bad thing for me... just different).


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

I just got my first DSLR 3 weeks ago so I’m by no means an expert. I went with Nikon and love it, I can't put it down! I'm amazed by the shots I've gotten. When I was looking to buy it came down to Nikon or Canon. I went to a local camera store and felt the different cameras in my hands. Ergonomically I liked Nikon better. 

Good luck- Can't wait to see your photos.


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

I have a Canon EOS Xs that is pretty sweet. I'm still learning how to use it since there's so many things you can do with it. I took this pic today:

notice all the slober on the face and shoulder lmao


----------



## MXpro982 (Aug 31, 2008)

I have a Canon EOS XSI and love it. Highly recommended.


----------



## becca5880 (Apr 13, 2009)

I have a Canon EOS Rebel XS with the 18-55 mm and 75-300 mm lenses and absolutely LOVE LOVE it. It isn't difficult to operate but still does all the things I need it to do.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Another Canon Rebel owner/fan here.







I have the XT DSLR and LOVE it. The only thing I don't like about it is that it cannot fit in my pocket. But that's a minor complaint.


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

I have a Nikon D90, I totally love it. I moved up from a D80.

I agree about the D40, great camera for the money, and for starting off.

Buy some good glass for your camera. 

I also love Canons, either way you can't go wrong.


----------



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

I have a Nikon D40 with the 18-55 kit lens and the 55-200 VR lens. I am quite happy with it.

However, one of the reasons I purchased the Nikon was because I could use old (I mean OLD) lenses on it, but I would have to manually focus and choose the speed and aperture myself -- i.e. fully manual, not great for moving subjects.

If I was starting from scratch, I would probably go with a Canon. They are much more popular, and as such there are many more lenses out there for them that are fully automatic, in the new and used markets.

With the D40, it has no built in focus motor - it relies on focus motors in the lens. So there are significantly fewer options in lenses for the D40 than for a Canon SLR. That said, they are making new lenses with built in motors now with the popularity of the D40.

Either one can take great pictures, it's more a matter of lenses. For lens options, new and used, I would go with a Canon if I had no lenses. If you have old Nikon lenses, you can certainly do fully manual exposures but focusing quickly can be tricky.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Another Nikon fanatic here. I have both the D40, and D50. Both are great SLRs, but I use the older D50 most, because it has the pin drive for the older lenses. The D40, or D60 both are fantastic starter cameras. Good luck!!


----------



## lupina (Mar 4, 2009)

I bought my 1st Nikon 24 yrs. ago...while it's not digital the auto-focus lenses purchased then are completely compatible with the D40-D90 models of today. They make a great product. 

Shop...Do visit a store which has both, hold them...feel how they're balanced in your hand that might help you figure out if you prefer one brand to another. I happen to be left handed and some features/location of buttons aren't comfortable for me.

Whatever you decide enroll in a class where you can learn all the features of the camera you choose...You'll end up with a much better grasp of what the camera can do.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I have always had Nikons - and Sony for digitals - I want a D90 - the D40 and D60 are 2 models I would NOT get because of the lens situation - they are not compatible with older AF lenses....so a D70-80-90 would be my recommendation....

Jack - I am sooooo jealous!









Lee


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I got a d70 on close out 2 yrs ago. Would really love a d90, but I do really like my d70 for the reason's Lee posted about the lenses. I got 2 off of ebay, one for landscape/wide angle and the other a more powerful zoom lens.


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

After asking tons of questions on this very board and reading reviews on lots of other camera/photography discussion boards, I ended up buying a Nikon D40X and I couldn't be happier! As I don't have any older lenses to use anyways and had planned on buying a couple nice lenses later down the road, it worked out very well. I wanted something of quality yet affordable for where I'm currently at in terms of learning to use DSLRs etc. 

I'm still learning to fiddle with it (as I am a rookie when it comes to understanding setting aperature, ISO sensitivity, etc for different scenes) but thus far, I would give this camera two thumbs up. I'm waiting for my 55-200mm VR lens to come in - I can't wait! My plan for later is to eventually get an 18-200 VR so I won't have to worry about changing lenses if I find the lens changing gets to be cumbersome. 

Have fun camera shopping!


----------



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

Wow, there must be a strong correlation between Nikon preference and dog breed preference! There are many more Canon owners out there than Nikon owners, but I think the D40 has brought a lot of people into the DSLR world.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

My non-SLRs were Canons but when I got into DSLRs I was given a Nikon D40x with some lenses to borrow. I just got used to that, and having no other equipment or lenses it didn't matter which direction I went so I stuck with Nikon for my DSLR. I'm used to the "feel" now and was learning about those lenses since that's what I had. I got the D90 and still use one of the borrowed lenses on it until I can afford to upgrade (and I also have the 18-105VR kit lens).


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

I have a Canon Rebel too and I LOVE IT. It's my first "nice" camera though so I am probably biased. But I get some gorgeous shots of the dogs with it. I don't have any lenses for it...yet, but I hope to get one or two at some point!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

I have always had a Nikon, still have my N50  . I have a N80 now. I shoot enough, but not to the extent that I did before (hiatus) and to me, can not justify getting a N90 yet. Working on it. Was on the field at the WUSV shooting (amazing what you can really see through the lens) and will be shooting at the trial this weekend. My goal is to get the better glass 1st (lens) - that is what all the serious photogs tell me to focus on, whether Canon or Nikon.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I have a Nikon D80 and I bought a D40 for my husband so we could each have our own camera. We share the lenses. He is not into it as I am. 

I must say that the D40 has great jpeg's, and is a great camera for only be 6 MP. It does not have a lot of the features that mine has, only 3 auto focus points, 200 iso at the low end (vs 100 iso for mine). Right now this camera is cheap. Great deal for someone not sure if this is the way they want to go. The camera is old so it may be hard to find.

My sister bought a D90 as her first camera and I think it is too much camera for her as she hasn't touched it since Christmas. It does have a viedo feature and great low light capabilities. 

I would also recommend DPReveiw. Great place to start. The message boards will let you know if there are any problems, but beware of the Canon/Nikon "fight". Some people refuse to think that the other product is just as good. 

When it came down to making a decision between Nikon/Canon I checked out the available lenses and lighting systems (Nikon can't be beat here). It was how the camera felt in my hand that made me finally decide on Nikon. The Canon didn't feel right.


----------



## matildacroley (Feb 22, 2009)

Just got a Canon rebel eos something or other, i dont have the box in front of me, but its my first really nice camera and i cant wait to get more lenses for it, it takes awsome pics even though im a dunce at photography lol and it takes pretty good close ups


----------



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

Here's a pic I took with a D40 and an old Nikkor f1.4 lens. With these old lenses, you have to manually choose the aperture (on the lens) and the shutter speed on the camera, and do the focusing to boot. It is a fun way to use a D40, but for critically important shots that you dont want to miss the focus on it might be better to get the new Nikkor 1.8 AF-S lens where everything is fully automatic. I might do that myself..


----------



## FoxyRoxy (Oct 19, 2005)

I agree with the majority of everyone here, the Nikon D40 is probably the best camera for what you're looking to do. It's considered a beginner a DSLR but it takes great photos and you can control all your settings. I shoot with a Nikon D90, and absolutely love it. 

If you've just a DSLR and want a crash course on how to use the features and understand your camera settings, I've found this website to be really useful: http://thepioneerwoman.com/photography/


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: WolfstraumI have always had Nikons - and Sony for digitals - I want a D90 - the D40 and D60 are 2 models I would NOT get because of the lens situation - they are not compatible with older AF lenses....so a D70-80-90 would be my recommendation....
> 
> Jack - I am sooooo jealous!
> 
> ...


Lee, I totally love my D90, this is one of my best pics of late, just got it today.

You will love the camera.


----------



## Shelbyrenee (Apr 13, 2009)

thanks everyone!!
Im gonna look over everything again then start putting money aside.


----------



## JakesDogs (Jun 4, 2008)

I appreciate these posts too as I'm trying to decide on what type of "real" camera to get for a beginner. I'll just keep reading!


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

This is a photo I took with my D40 of my sister streaking by at about 70 MPH in her Cessna airplane. The camera stops the plane in super clarity.


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

I have an old Olympus 8080WZ. I believe its around 6-7 yrs old. Next camera will be a Nikon for sure. Borrowed a D-80 from work and wow.

Problem is my current camera does its job so its hard to justify to myself to get a new one. Have to wait until it breaks


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm in the market for a new camera myself...


----------



## tony123 (Mar 1, 2009)

Just picked up a D60 with two lens kit from Costco. My wife's birthday isn't until August, but I'm giving it to her this weekend. Sometimes the right gift doesn't pop up right at the occasion. And I'm not letting it sit in a closet for two months!!!

She's going to be really excited. She's always had a serious interest and never a chance to cultivate it. She also has a talent for it. You can tell which pictures she took vs. mine.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

I've got the Nikon D50 and love it. Only wish I had another lens to get distance shots. We see a lot of wildlife and I take many pictures of the kids in basketball, volleyball, baseball, softball, track, archery, etc...

Jack, that's a really nice picture!!!


----------



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

I use a Canon 20D (8.2mp). And I just got the Rebel xti (10mp?) used, from a pro photogragher. (haven't told my DH







) It was his back up and it is like new! I can use the same lens on either. And the rechargeable batteries last forever! Most of the photographers in my area shoot with Canon and a few Nikon. Both are good. I got a 70-300 zoom and it is great for my granddaughter's softball and soccer games! I aso have a close-up lens and a couple others. It's another addiction for me!

Main thing to remember is, it is NOT the camera so much, but your cropping and the lighting. And a little Photoshop sometimes. Take a picture of a scenic view, early light, noonish (ick), late afternoon and throw in with clouds, without clouds. You will be amazed how the same view can look good and bad!


----------



## tony123 (Mar 1, 2009)

Marsha, it only takes money to get the lens you want!









5150, I'm envious of the 300mm. We have a 55mm-200mm and I can tell from only one day of playing with it that it is addictive! Give me 300, 400, 500!!!!!!!!!!

Reality is, we will likely never get another lens.

The difference between our new photos with the D60 and our old photos with a point and shoot, hits you in the head like a ton of bricks! It's not a subtle improvement, it is very apparent. But like you said, the dummy behind the camera is still the largest variable!


----------



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

LOL! It's only money! I felt less guilty last night when DH came home with old rifle from WWII (?) It was made by one of the typewriter companies to help with the war efforts. Who knew? I had my opportunity to tell him of my purchase, but I chickened out.

I would like to get a P&S camera but they scare me. I hate it when I'm asked to take photos for somebody with their camera.

Years ago, a pro photographer LOANED me his BIG lens.







This was before digital. It was an L lens. (the long white ones) It came in it's own suitcase and was worth thousands of $$. I almost peed myself when he offered it to me. And you put the lens on the tripod, not the camera! I was a nervous wreck the whole time I had it.

It is much easier to learn photograhy now, you can instantly see what you are doing. On the same hand, we also take so many to cover our butts that we fill up our cards (I "collect" them , too).

Another tip. Use your flash when your subject is in the shade. Or use a reflector. I shot my neighbor's daughter and when we had the reflector on her, she just glowed. It made a big difference.

Oops....I'm going on and on!


----------



## fuzzmom (Jul 13, 2004)

After seeing some gorgeous pics here I finally bought the Nikon D60. I've been using Canon Powershots point & shoot cameras for years but have been dissatisfied with the indoor quality. This is my first DSLR and so far I've only used the Auto and Sports setting. I used this camera for the first time at Echo Dogs White Shepherd Rescue's first Northeast reunion. I have a lot to learn about this camera but I'm already loving it!!!

Here are the pics from the reunion. All the pics were taken using the 55-200 VR lense on the sports setting. I would welcome any criticism on how to take better pictures. 

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v428/fuzzmom2all/2009_Echo_1st_Reunion/


----------



## tony123 (Mar 1, 2009)

Lisa, I really like #98!

We're enjoying it so far, and realizing quickly that we should have gotten a nice SLR years ago.


----------

